# Wife's Paintings



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

So my wife is a little bit of an artist (more of a hobby anymore). Well I take advantage of this and request certain paintings from time to time. Here are a few of the last paintings she has done for us that are hanging around the house:

[attachment=2:10uzsuyv]Buck.jpg[/attachment:10uzsuyv]

[attachment=1:10uzsuyv]Bull.jpg[/attachment:10uzsuyv]

[attachment=0:10uzsuyv]Flyfishing.jpg[/attachment:10uzsuyv]

I'm getting excited as she is currently painting one for my father of two bull elk we took pictures of from my brothers LE Elk hunt in the Book Cliffs (Roadless) from last year. It will look really good. I've also got her commissioned to paint me some chukars in the near future.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice. 

She should look into getting into state conservation stamp competition, if she hasn't already.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

very nice! my compliments to her


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Quality work! I tried painting a deer once and the result was not unlike a stick figure in sort of a crawling position. Impressive art.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Cool pictures - I like your wife's painting style.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice. She should but a few in her dad's store.....


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Nice. She should but a few in her dad's store.....


Agreed. They are starting to stockpile in my house.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Better do it before daddy-in-law takes off for 3 years. Although, he told me last week he is low on wall space. I asked if he wanted a 'real' trophy elk hung on the wall, and he turned me down due to lack of wall space. Of course a painting takes up a lot less space than a bull elk with 59" main beams.....


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2012)

great talent!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I showed her the compliments and she appreciates them.

My father has her working on a wildlife painting right now from pictures of my brother's LE Elk Bookcliffs Roadless hunt last year. I'll post it up when she is done.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> I've also got her commissioned to paint me some chukars in the near future.


Start taking photos of Griffons on point! I'd like to see that dog of yours behind those chukars. 8)


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> > I've also got her commissioned to paint me some chukars in the near future.
> 
> 
> Start taking photos of Griffons on point! I'd like to see that dog of yours behind those chukars. 8)


+1000! Already on it. I say she is my dog, but I really know deep down she isn't. The wife runs this house! :lol:


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

great work.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Better do it before daddy-in-law takes off for 3 years.


Well he is heading to South Dakota. I need to start planning some hunting trips for the next 3 years. Hmmmm...


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I heard that today, even though it was still supposed to be top secret until Sunday.......


----------

